# Software Engineer Skills Assessment



## thetrombonist (Jun 11, 2014)

All,

I'm in the research process (earliest stage) of applying for Permanent Residence in Australia. I have the following:

Major: Computer Science
Degree: Bachelors of Science
Job Title: Software Engineer
Experience: 4 years professionally

Technologies: ASP DOT NET (MVC and WebForms), WCF, WinForms, various other Microsoft Technologies, Some PHP, Some Java

Business Methodologies: SRUM and AGILE

With this in mind, what kind of questions can I expect on a Software Engineering, Programmer Analyst, or Developer Programmer assessment? Are these assessments super difficult or just enough to make certain that you know what you're doing (e.g. Object-Oriented Programming).

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------

